# anyone in the bay area.....



## jaysin66 (Apr 4, 2007)

going north towards seattle?


----------



## Plague (May 2, 2007)

im heading north from the LA area stopping in Ukiah for a bit


----------



## Rizzo (Jul 31, 2007)

Im already north
In portland but Id be willing to hang and go to seattle
I know some good hop outs here in portland


----------

